# You know it's been cold this year!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Or is this a pix of the day after 2014 version? All the Great lakes frozen over.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

That little bit of blue on Georgian Bay is where I live , open water here.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

you must be putting anti freeze in it because the rest of the bay is finally frozen.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I read that article. Something like 78% frozen. Awesome. Lake Ontario wrecking the curve only being 29% because of its depth.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

ontario has definitely been making some snow.. watertown to tug hill has been getting dumped on by the feet, not inches… rest of northern ny sucks!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice pic GV! I heard about this but didn't kno is was such a high percentage that was frozen over tho?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

The sentance in the article that worries me is this one :


Right now we are at 78.5%. Just a week ago the ice cover was 66 percent.

That's HUGE.

Still early February. Enough cold already for me damit.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We were having a monster winter until lake Erie froze. Now I'm hoping once it starts thawing all the open water doesn't start making more lake effect for us. I'm tired of plowing already and I'm getting antsy for excavating season to start.


----------



## coolgeo (Dec 10, 2009)

yep ready for grass cutting


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

schrader;1750932 said:


> you must be putting anti freeze in it because the rest of the bay is finally frozen.


Ya it is frozen . Only anti freeze I use now is for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

goel;1750979 said:


> The sentance in the article that worries me is this one :
> 
> Right now we are at 78.5%. Just a week ago the ice cover was 66 percent.
> 
> ...


No, there hasn't been enough cold. Lake Michigan has way too much open water. Sick and tired of lake effect of a couple inches. Give me 10"+ storms. People are a lot more forgiving.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

When do they open up the dam up there? I can't remember what it is called but grandview put an article up a couple years ago about it I believe?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1755949 said:


> When do they open up the dam up there? I can't remember what it is called but grandview put an article up a couple years ago about it I believe?


Ice boom,not till the lake is under 250 sq miles of ice. When fully iced over the lake is 10,000 sq miles of ice.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet pic GV


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

So as of feb 11 we are up to 87 percent ice coverage.


----------

